# Sores on legs



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just been watching Breakfast and all dog owners are being warned of a new deadly disease in the country. If you notice sores on your dogs lower leg and then your dog seems off colour and listless or vomiting, then take them to the vets. DO NOT WAIT. This disease starts as described above. Seven days later the dog develops kidney failure. Dogs from all over the country have been affected and the cause has not yet been discovered. But it is a strain of E. coli.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for that - After reading your post, I found this link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25820926


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that is so strange! But good to know.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I've just heard it on the radio as well

Funnily enough I was reading just the other day about E. coli being found in some bully/pizzle sticks, but everything I read was from the same small study and I haven't heard any reports of animals getting ill from it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, I heard this on the radio, down in the new forest - very worrying


----------

